# Thinking of starting a Low-tech, Planted Tank... How does this look for gear?



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll start with a little intro I hope it's not too long.

My girlfriend and I recently hopped head first into the aquarium world with a 10g Nano Reef Tank and well... we're kind of hooked. After seeing some amazing low-tech (and high-tech) planted freshwater tanks here we thought it might be a good 2nd project to try our hand at plants also  We also happened to have an extra 10g tank and some misc. gear taking up space that we could put into use!

We are looking at this guide / information and looking to run a Low-tech, Low-light, no c02 tank. Right now we are just debating between doing the high density planting as detailed below and doing no WC's or using Excel.

http://www.sudeepmandal.com/hobbies/planted-aquarium/low-tech-planted-tank-guide/#filter

Right now we have:

10 gallon tank
5-15 HOB Filter with filter floss / biomedia (brand new and unused)
50w heater
A choice of 2 Light Hoods, both dual bulb regular bulb socket types

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13468&stc=1&d=1313978395

My questions right now are:

What type of lights am I best off using? 
2x10w 6500k CFL (spiral type)? Or is there another option that screws into the regular socket style? (sorry I don't know the tech name for it) I read about PC bulbs that screw into that socket type but can't seem to find anything locally.

Is either of the hoods favourable over one another?

Anyone have a substrate recommendation? Big als carries Fluval Plant Stratum, although it seems a bit expensive.

Beyond the above and Fertilizers am I forgetting anything?

PS - Not sure why the picture is upside down sorry!


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

Should be fine, spiral CFL's are a great and inexpensive choice imo (6500k as you say is good). But be careful now to get too much light for your plan.
If the light fixture on the hoods is the same, I could probably go with the one that covers more of the surface of the tank. You'll get less evaporation and the fish will have a harder time jumping out should they get spooked.
As for substrate you need to consider what you want it to do. If you will be planting lots of heavy root feeding plants you might want a planting substrate, but if its more plants that feed from the water column, then you will be fine with an inert substrate like sand or gravel and you can use root tabs for spot feeding specific plants.

Things to consider are what plants and fish/inverts you want to put in the tank. Having a good idea about this from the start is important imo, particularly with smaller tanks as you can't just keep adding things heh.
Good luck with the setup ^^


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

This may be changed slightly.

Found a 35g setup for a great price. Will keep this updated.


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok we are going with (2) 13w 6500k CFL's.

And it begins. Heres my cloudy hardscape. Going to be adding some plants Friday 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13520&stc=1&d=1314250342


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, that is cloudy. What is the substrate? I would definitely remove all the water and refill.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

i think the cloudy water is due to the bacteria solution they tell you to add.


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

Substrate is Ecocomplete, it says specifically not to rinse it. It settled down after about 12 hours, plants are in and healthy now


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

cloudy is normal for new setups..cloudy is bad in established tanks...unless your dosing seachem iron in hard water..then hazy is normal..


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Where did you get the rocks?


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

get some easy plants. nothing requiring high light. similar to my species in my dirty 30


----------



## TAL (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been slacking sorry for not updating this. 

I got the rocks at ALS in Scarborough. 

The tank has been planted for a couple weeks now. Currently has sunset hygro, java fern, crypts. The hygro is growing like crazy. 

I have been using excel and flourish as well as DIY co2. 

Also I just added 3 neon tetra to the tank and all is going well.


----------

